# What do you love/hate about MMA?



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

After talking with a friend I was just curious as to what you guys (and girl) love and hate about particular MMA events.

The MMA event that irritated me the most was Cage Rage, with the ridiculous amount of Page 3 wannabes throughout the show. I also didn't like the whole 'London Gangster Hard Man' feel about it. The MC was also an annoyance.

Japanese MMA is just too showy for me.

UFC - I hate the girls kissing and waving to the camera EVERY TIME it is near them.

So, what do you love or hate about MMA shows?


----------



## smithio (Aug 30, 2008)

The one thing that has been really pissing me off lately is the amount of guys that come to the events, stand up if they're on an aisle seat and then talk between themselves like its a mothers meeting, so that people even further back than them can't see nothing.

I think we'll always get the usual "look at me - I'm 'ard" crew going to shows, they're idiots aswell. Apart from them two, nothing comes to my head.


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Love - UFC ring girls

hate - cage rage chavs


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

My post was all about things I hate. Me and my negative ways :happy:

I love the pre fight interviews, so even if you know nothing about the fighters, you can choose a favourite before hand.


----------



## smithio (Aug 30, 2008)

temeura said:


> My post was all about things I hate. Me and my negative ways :happy:
> 
> I love the pre fight interviews, so even if you know nothing about the fighters, you can choose a favourite before hand.


Christ, so was mine!

Yeah, I love the pre-PPV UFC packages as well. There's nothing better than a massive upset either - think Evans/Liddell.


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

I was actually thinking this myself last week at a MMA Show, what i disliked/liked about MMA and admitted nothing is perfect, in order to appreciate the good we must have the bad.

Good - The original concept that "anything goes" sure there are rules in major promotions such as UFC but that vale tudo concept is still apparent and if it works it works... brilliant!

Dislike - The snobbery involved but i suppose this is apparent in everything. I came to this sport as it seemed open with acceptance for anything as mentioned above - if it works, it works... And in most ways it still is just there are Snobs prevailing in this sport and although i'm talking about the actual Martial Arts here an example of snobbery is presuming because one is wearing an affliction tee/has a skinhead/looks like hes on 'roids and has a skinny blonde tart on his arm that hes thinking hes hard and he wants to smash you up.... Which isn't the case.

He just has a small cock 

Seriously though, too many snobs in MMA with regards to presuming what style works best, rather than willing to debate what works best people just presume A,B, or C works best and believe it almost like someone who is say Jewish assuming their religion is best before researching understanding and acknowleding some other religion such as Islam.


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

So, if you guys held your own event, what would you focus on to make it brilliant?

I mean, I would try and make the package as professional looking as possible, give the fans loads of info about the fighters and not come across like Cage Rage.


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

Like - How unpredictible the sport is (Diaz/Gomi, Liddel/Evans and Griffin/Jackson show this perfectly).

Dislike - How people assume they know more about MMA than you just because they wear the T-Shirt.


----------



## smithio (Aug 30, 2008)

temeura said:


> So, if you guys held your own event, what would you focus on to make it brilliant?
> 
> I mean, I would try and make the package as professional looking as possible, give the fans loads of info about the fighters and not come across like Cage Rage.


I wouldn't have a clue how to run an event, but you have to give the fans what they want if it's financially within your grasp. Fighter A vs. Fighter B will sell, and sell very good, if you give it the right promotion. A good team is obviously essential.

In terms of the actual event, it very much depends. If you have a television deal, then you have to make sure everything looks very good visually. When people turn on the tv, it has to look good or they'll switch to something else. You also have to have good commentary and an experienced director to keep up with everything.

You could write an essay on that question, but the important thing is to stay within your grasp and highlight the positives. Basically, the foundations need to be laid before you go throwing yourself in. You can have Brock Lesnar vs. Frank Mir, but if you've got second rate production, commentary, cameras and graphics, then its gonna look like a pile of crap.


----------



## kainer2 (Aug 7, 2007)

Love - The buzz, the feel, atmosphere and professionalism and presentation of the top events

Hate - Politics, egos and threats !


----------



## SteSteez (Jul 21, 2007)

temeura said:


> So, if you guys held your own event, what would you focus on to make it brilliant?


Well over here in the UK i would try to focus on establishing a not-for-profit organisation that officially ranked fighters from all levels, amateur/semi pro/pro, an agreed set of rules (preferably set to ufc rule standards) But yea with a host of promotions such as cage glads. total combat and so on all agreeing to this organisation that mostly focused on organising MMA over here somehow, whereby people involved with the org would judge/referee at low level amateur/semi pro fights, sort of how The FA operates you know, with official referees and people involved with the sport.... The for profit orgs would acknowledge to the ranking system.

More non-profit orgs are required to sustain MMA's viability in the UK you know, from the grassroots providing a set standard.

Once the grassroots level was sorted out, official association was established and so on (like in football) then the standard of events would be far greater anyway and wouldn't need to be improved


----------



## temeura (Oct 29, 2008)

I would love to start my own MMA promotion but I am nowhere near rich enough. Don't worry though, when I win the lottery on Saturday, you'll all get free front row tickets :laugh:


----------



## davy (Apr 21, 2008)

temeura said:


> So, if you guys held your own event, what would you focus on to make it brilliant?
> 
> I mean, I would try and make the package as professional looking as possible, give the fans loads of info about the fighters and not come across like Cage Rage.


Unfortunately the 'Cage Rage chavs' make up a percentage of the market so if you wanted it to be a financially viable option you'd need their dollar from tickets, merch etc... grr.

Love:

- I remember the first couple of UFC's I went to & they played this awesome highlight reel with the Who soundtrack & that was the moment I realised "...oh shit, I'm a massive geek, I've actually fallen in love with a sport..."

- "Who'd win in a fight Muhammad Ali or Bruce Lee?" "I dunno, let's invent a sport where all the best fighters from different styles compete to see who's best." YES!

- Big brawlers getting owned by some little fella with slick Jitz! (Butterbean will never forget the name Genki Sudo!)

- Rachelle Leah 

Hate:

- People still ignorant to the sport & either look down their noses at it (boxing purists etc) or those who dismiss it as two men in hotpants cuddling haha!

Looking forward to:

- That same said group eating their words a few years down the line.


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

davy said:


> - Big brawlers getting owned by some little fella with slick Jitz! (Butterbean will never forget the name Genki Sudo!)


:laugh:

Love:

The hype before matches, huge anticipated match ups, fighters talking trash to one another.

Hate:

WANABEE MMA FANS! These flippin' retards who think MMA is some sort of underground street fighting/wrestling hybrid and that it's a duel to the death! f**k OFF!


----------



## LWB (Jan 6, 2008)

Strongly agree with everything said in the opening post of the thread, you read my freakin mind.

Hate watching wrestlers with no stand-up or BJJ skills grind out wins. Fine if they want to do that, good for them, but I'm allowed to hate watching it.

Hate when someone wins a fight nd their next opponnet is shoved in to the ring to build up a fight that's probably at least 4 months away. Let guys enjoy a victory for a couple secs!

Hate BJ Penn because he thinks the world revolves around him and that in a fair fight he would beat Fedor with one arm.

____________________________________________________________

Love that any fight on an MMA card could end up being fight of the night.

Love basically every UFC show. I think they do a great job with their broadcasts.

Love fightlinker.com

Love the big fight drama. Nothing beats it for me. I used to be a big football and boxing fan but MMA has spoiled all other sports for me because nothing comes close to generating the same kind of excitement!

Love Randy Couture beating Tim Sylvia and Gabriel Gonzaga in his mid 40's.

I could go on and on and on and on and on...


----------



## davy (Apr 21, 2008)

LWB said:


> Hate BJ Penn because he thinks the world revolves around him and that in a fair fight he would beat Fedor with one arm.
> 
> ____________________________________________________________
> 
> ...


I kind of like the fact that Penn thinks he could take Fedor with one armed tied behind his back, it makes him BJ Penn! Freakishly talented & utterly ridiculous in one pillsbury dough sized parcel.

Always, the last event we went to one mate suggested getting there late just to see the main card but it's in the pre-lims where you get the unexpected tear ups!

I had Randy to lose both those fights & I love the fact he proved me sooo wrong!


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

What i love most of all is doing it. I love going to training etc.

What i hate is not being able to go traning etc.

Just had my 1st sesh back after 3 months off due to bad back. About hr and half in went for a take down and my felt and heard 2 almighty cracks at the back of my pelvis. Thats the end of that. I couldnt even stand up. I think that may well be the end . I am so [email protected]#king F'~ked off. BOLLERKS.


----------



## davy (Apr 21, 2008)

Mate that sucks, talk about 'when it rains it pours!' Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Dude, that sucks!


----------



## spitfire (Apr 19, 2008)

Had to go to AE on sat.

Been to dr this morn. He says its pulled mucles, i knew he would say that. It werent no muscles cracking thats for sure.

Oh well , im off work for a while now.

Ill concentrate on my sons JJ now. He has his 1st comp this yr on sunday. Regional's. He has decided also, that he wants to train at UTC in Brum. So he will start there in 2 weeks.

It will be hard taking him there and not traing my self.:growl:


----------



## Chibi Sean (Dec 21, 2007)

LWB said:


> Hate when someone wins a fight nd their next opponnet is shoved in to the ring to build up a fight that's probably at least 4 months away. Let guys enjoy a victory for a couple secs!


Totally disagree on that one.

I love when I see an organisation realise how to promote a fight.

I know a lot of the mma purists hate all of that pro-wrestling style bollocks but it has to be endured because that's how you draw fans and make money.


----------



## danoh (Oct 24, 2008)

SteSteez said:


> I was actually thinking this myself last week at a MMA Show, what i disliked/liked about MMA and admitted nothing is perfect, in order to appreciate the good we must have the bad.
> 
> Good - The original concept that "anything goes" sure there are rules in major promotions such as UFC but that vale tudo concept is still apparent and if it works it works... brilliant!
> 
> ...


Sounds like Tito Ortiz hahahaha (hate cage rage)


----------



## wingnut4 (Jul 22, 2009)

This is an old post, but anyways

Love: The sport, the men, the respect fighters give each other (for those that do), i love watching knock outs

Hate: Wrestlers doing nothing but wrestle in a MMA fight. People that think its just two people beating the shit out of each other. People shouting knock his head in during a fight. grrrrr


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

smithio said:


> The one thing that has been really pissing me off lately is the amount of guys that come to the events, stand up if they're on an aisle seat and then talk between themselves like its a mothers meeting, so that people even further back than them can't see nothing.
> 
> I think we'll always get the usual "look at me - I'm 'ard" crew going to shows, they're idiots aswell. Apart from them two, nothing comes to my head.


There is this bloke I've seen in recent UFCs, a total hanger on because wherever UFC-related people go, he's there, pre fights post fights. Well whatever. I've seen him at one Cage Rage event last year I think, but I digress.

The guy talks with a mouthful of nothing. Unfortunately in Germany he was sitting about 10 seats, 4 rows behind me to my right and he wouldn't shut the hell up. And believe you me, 10 seats and 4 rows away are quite close... if we don't even consider he was shouting like hell. You'd expect after 3 hours he'd get a grip but he didn't. He was shouting from the very first fight at 5-something til 11pm. whaaaat? (I saw him later on at the bar, he could barely talk bwahah revenge is sweet)

Really got to me when I think it was the Davis/Hardy fight, Hardy was on his knees and Davis was trying to get his back, all this bloke would shout was nonsense - for example in this particular part of the fight, he would shout INSIDE HOOKS! INSIDE HOOKS! (to hardy) like his life depended on it. Not only it was something completely out of the blue and often not feasable (he also very much enjoyed shouting ELBOWS! and any strike-given moment) as it was ruining the viewing experience for everybody. A few timnes I thought shouting something back but then I'm not really one to desire the attention that would fall on me afterwards so just like everybody else I kept it quiet. Just a retard.

What I don't like about MMA. Elbows, exactely. I'm all too aware of the nose as part of your face, and t scares me to death the idea of having it hurt in any way. I would totally go after elbow to the face if I were to censorize anything in MMA.

/vent

Something recently acquired: Brock Lesnar. I really hate knowing he's around.



Imy said:


> WANABEE MMA FANS! These flippin' retards who think MMA is some sort of underground street fighting/wrestling hybrid and that it's a duel to the death! f**k OFF!


I think that happens when they're new with the sport. They've never heard of it until then, so they assume other people haven't either, so it's all very new. I very much remember when a friend of mine back in Pensylvania told me her husband did MMA, and when she explained me what it was, I told her I would be scared to live with him. ha ha I didn't dig much then and when I year later I met a pro BJJ person involved in MMA I still believed he could have killed me if he wanted to, had he wished it. :laugh:


----------

